

Stop talking about SOPA or killing Hollywood - nchuhoai
http://nambrot.com/blog/2012/01/20/stop-talking-about-sopa

======
iamdave
I feel like this was a rant, just for the sake of a rant. It was pretty hard
to come across an anti-sopa site that didn't also include tools to contact a
local representative, along with links pointing to education about what SOPA
is and why it was bad.

And if they didn't, it's not like virtually every tech blog out there worth
their spit wasn't filling in the gaps.

The internet at least partially got what they wanted out of the SOPA blackout,
the bill has been delayed, people switched sides, _it got a dialogue going_.
Sometimes that in and of itself is an accomplishment people should be proud
of.

